# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  اقسام الكلام في اللغة الانجليزيه

## إبتسام السهم

و كما نعرف في اللغة العربية بانها خليط من الكلمات اذا" اللغة الانجليزيه ايضا خليط من الكلمات والتي عادة ما تتكون من اسم او فعل او صفة او حرف جر .. ولضرورة هذه الاقسام فسوف نسلط الضوء على الاهم بايجاز كي نتفق مع المبتدئ في تعلم هذه اللغة ...
فمثلا هذه الجملة سنكتبها بهذا الشكل 
I play football everyday 
نلاحظ اننا استخدمنا الفاعل وهو I 
ثم الفعل وهو play 
ثم المفعول به وهو football 
ثم تكلمة الجمله everyday 

نبدا بالقسم الاول : 
الاسماء : (Nouns ) 
وتنقسم هذه الاسماء الي قسمين :
القسم الاول وهو اسماء المدن والاشخاص والاماكن ودائما تبدا بحرف كبتيل كبير مثال :
Ahmed _ London - Rabat 
القسم الثاني وهو اسماء عامة مذكرة او مؤنثه مثال : 
car - girl -boy -sea 
********************************************
القسم الثاني :
الضمائر (Pronouns ) 
وهي تنقسم على ثلاثة اقسام : 
اولا : ضمائر شخصية مثل :I-You -they -we 
ثانيا : ضمائر اشارة مثل : this-that-these-those وهي للعاقل وغير العاقل 
ثالثا : ضمائر الوصل والربط مثل: that ( الذي التي للعاقل وغير العاقل ) ثم who ( الذي او التي للعاقل فقط) 
***********************************************
القسم الثالث : الافعال(Verbs ) 
وسنقسمها الي اربعة اقسام كالتالي :
1- افعال عادية ( Regular Verbs ) وهي معظم الافعال في اللغة الانجليزية وعند تحويلها الي صيغة الماضي نضيف اليها ed مثل : liked - palyed 
2-افعال شاذه ( Irregular Verbs ) وهي مجموعة محددة من الافعال تنتهي بنهايات مختلفة من فعل الي فعل عند تحويلها الي صيغة الماضي مثل : go تتحول الي went 
3-افعال مساعدة ( Auxiliary verb ) او كما يسميها البعض helping verbs 
وهي مهمة جدا في تركيب الجملة مثل : am -is - are -do-should-has-have-can 
4- افعال مركبة ( phrasel Verbs ) وهي تتكون من فعل وحرف او ظرف كما في المثال التالي : stand up - pick up - break down 
***********************************************
القسم الرابع : 
الصفات ( Adjectives ) 
وهي دائما تدل على الصفة التي تناسب العاقل وغير العاقل كما نقول احمد ولد نشيط ومن هذه الصفات كالتالي small -big good -bad 
***********************************************
القسم الخامس :
حروف الجر ( prepostions ) 
وفائدتها تبن العلاقة بين اجزاء الكلام مثل عند ومن وعلى وفي كالتالي 
at-in-on -from -
*********************************************
القسم السادس : 
حروف العطف : ( coujunctions ) 
ودائما نستفيد منها في عملية الربط بين الجمل او العبارات مثل so -and-but 
***********************************************
القسم السابع : 
الظروف ( Advebs ) 
واهم هذه الظروف كالتالي 
1- ظرف زمان مثل before -after -now 
2- ظرف مكان مثل there-here 
3-ظرف يدل على السبب مثل because 
4-ظروف تدل على الكيفية او الحال وينتهي معظمها بالاحرف ly مثل 
usually-quickly 
***********************************************
القسم الثامن والاخير 
المصطلحات : ( Idioms) 
وهي تكون مصطلحات جاهزة وتساعدنا في الكتابة او المحادثة باللغة الانجليزية ولها عدة امثلة كالتالي 
as soon as possible بالسرعة الممكنة 
to be honest with u لكي اكون صادق معك 
و كما نعرف في اللغة العربية بانها خليط من الكلمات اذن اللغة الانجليزيه ايضا خليط من الكلمات والتي عادة ما تتكون من اسم او فعل او صفة او حرف جر .. ولضرورة هذه الاقسام فسوف نسلط الضوء على الاهم بايجاز كي نتفق مع المبتدئ في تعلم هذه اللغة ...
فمثلا هذه الجملة سنكتبها بهذا الشكل 
I play football everyday 
نلاحظ اننا استخدمنا الفاعل وهو I 
ثم الفعل وهو play 
ثم المفعول به وهو football 
ثم تكلمة الجمله everyday 

نبدا بالقسم الاول : 
الاسماء : (Nouns ) 
وتنقسم هذه الاسماء الي قسمين :
القسم الاول وهو اسماء المدن والاشخاص والاماكن ودائما تبدا بحرف كبتيل كبير مثال :
Ahmed _ London - Rabat 
القسم الثاني وهو اسماء عامة مذكرة او مؤنثه مثال : 
car - girl -boy -sea 
********************************************
القسم الثاني :
الضمائر (Pronouns ) 
وهي تنقسم على ثلاثة اقسام : 
اولا : ضمائر شخصية مثل :I-You -they -we 
ثانيا : ضمائر اشارة مثل : this-that-these-those وهي للعاقل وغير العاقل 
ثالثا : ضمائر الوصل والربط مثل: that ( الذي التي للعاقل وغير العاقل ) ثم who ( الذي او التي للعاقل فقط) 
***********************************************
القسم الثالث : الافعال(Verbs ) 
وسنقسمها الي اربعة اقسام كالتالي :
1- افعال عادية ( Regular Verbs ) وهي معظم الافعال في اللغة الانجليزية وعند تحويلها الي صيغة الماضي نضيف اليها ed مثل : liked - palyed 
2-افعال شاذه ( Irregular Verbs ) وهي مجموعة محددة من الافعال تنتهي بنهايات مختلفة من فعل الي فعل عند تحويلها الي صيغة الماضي مثل : go تتحول الي went 
3-افعال مساعدة ( Auxiliary verb ) او كما يسميها البعض helping verbs 
وهي مهمة جدا في تركيب الجملة مثل : am -is - are -do-should-has-have-can 
4- افعال مركبة ( phrasel Verbs ) وهي تتكون من فعل وحرف او ظرف كما في المثال التالي : stand up - pick up - break down 
***********************************************
القسم الرابع : 
الصفات ( Adjectives ) 
وهي دائما تدل على الصفة التي تناسب العاقل وغير العاقل كما نقول احمد ولد نشيط ومن هذه الصفات كالتالي small -big good -bad 
***********************************************
القسم الخامس :
حروف الجر ( prepostions ) 
وفائدتها تبن العلاقة بين اجزاء الكلام مثل عند ومن وعلى وفي كالتالي 
at-in-on -from -
*********************************************
القسم السادس : 
حروف العطف : ( coujunctions ) 
ودائما نستفيد منها في عملية الربط بين الجمل او العبارات مثل so -and-but 
***********************************************
القسم السابع : 
الظروف ( Advebs ) 
واهم هذه الظروف كالتالي 
1- ظرف زمان مثل before -after -now 
2- ظرف مكان مثل there-here 
3-ظرف يدل على السبب مثل because 
4-ظروف تدل على الكيفية او الحال وينتهي معظمها بالاحرف ly مثل 
usually-quickly 

وبهذا انتهى شرح الاقسام

----------

